# Chicken little here again, and yes, the sky might just fall...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, you know me, the ultra-paranoid, tinfoil-loving but happy prepper. So here's the thing.

One of the easiest ways for a terrorist to attack a city and cause mass casulties is to poison a water supply reservoir. This is water that has already been treated, and is being held up high to provide enough gravity pressure to flow to your house. They are usually on a hilltop or in the woods, and are not typically guarded. I've seen reservoirs emptied, and they were full of everything: bedsprings, car parts, all kinds of garbage. It wouldn't be hard to dump in some chemical without being seen.

Anyone with access to industrial cyanide or organophosphorus pesticide, which are used in large quantities everywhere, has a dangerous weapon at the ready. One would choose a small reservoir to reduce dilution to a minimum, and apply it at night to get maximum casulties with the next mornings coffee and oatmeal consumers. Hundreds of people could be exposed before anyone realized what was happening and raised the alarm.

The only way I can see to protect yourself is to drink water drawn a couple days previously and rotationally stored. I don't do this, by the way. Does anybody?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Okay, you know me, the ultra-paranoid, tinfoil-loving but happy prepper. So here's the thing.
> 
> One of the easiest ways for a terrorist to attack a city and cause mass casulties is to poison a water supply reservoir. This is water that has already been treated, and is being held up high to provide enough gravity pressure to flow to your house. They are usually on a hilltop or in the woods, and are not typically guarded. I've seen reservoirs emptied, and they were full of everything: bedsprings, car parts, all kinds of garbage. It wouldn't be hard to dump in some chemical without being seen.
> 
> ...


Kind of, yeah I do that because I run our water through a Berkey filter prior to drinking it it. So it's usually about day old.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It would take a tanker truck to put in enough to make an impact, dilution would be great.

Water coming from one reservoir here was estimated to need 100 gallons a Minuit into the standpipe to have any effect.

That standpipe is about 30 feet in diameter, supplies Boston.

Where I live, we have town water, but I also have a well plus the river and lake.

There is no way a terrorist could poison the town well, it is secure and alarmed. 

What my tinfoil cap say is, a greater threat may come from the muzslimes that work for Tyson chicken processing plant.

They could poison tons of chicken, how many would die in the time span before it was found.

The terror factor would be off the scale if either occurred.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here near Tucson, AZ we don't have water towers like I'm used to in Illinois. All over the area 
are small reservoirs (200 to 5000 gallons). Each site has a pump that takes this water, brings 
it up to 120 PSI and pipes it to the homes and businesses. If we have a power failure, water is 
gone in minutes. I have a 260 gallon tank for big emergency and keep a dozen gallons of 
drinking water on hand that I rotate stock. 

I agree with SOCOM about food processing plants being a BIG danger. Never thought of it but 
since we stock up on food once a month, almost everything goes in freezer and rotates the stock
so if I'm lucky, I'll hear about a BIG problem before I ever eat anything from the likes of Purdue
chicken or such places.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't recall drinking tap water recently; haven't in years. Its all chlorinated and florinated and on and on. I use it to wash the boat, cook in, shower, and so forth but drinking water we buy separately.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Here in Houston both main water treatment plants are fed from lake Houston and lake Conroe along with wells. Both plants are heavily guarded with electrical fencing all the way around. Pretty hard to get into those facilities but not impossible. An attack on water supplies would be limited and local. The easier target and my main concern is our grid and the internet. Much easier to attack and broader coverage. Biological would also be easier but much more difficult to control. Better bang for the buck. In any case you can bet our local friendly muslim terrorists are working on something, thanks to our current occupier and thief in the White House.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well water here....great tasting well water.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

"Chicken little"

"tin foil hat"

I need some of that Chinese foil chicken; stuffs good.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> It would take a tanker truck to put in enough to make an impact, dilution would be great.
> 
> Water coming from one reservoir here was estimated to need 100 gallons a Minuit into the standpipe to have any effect.
> 
> ...


I agree. There are always impurities in water. It would take a huge amount per volume of poison to cause serious issues. Not saying it couldn't happen but the likelihood of someone having the means to do it without getting caught is unlikely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No city water here, Ours comes from our wells. It would be hard to do anything to it. You are well with in hand gun and mean dog range at the well head.
Can it happen to a city maybe.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What kinda poison in the water is going to go dormant being allowed to set over night? and or ran through some kinda fancy filter? Yall drive me crazy sometimes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Back in the 60's a radical group tried to poison a reservoir in California with LSD. The Weather Underground, or the Yippies, or someone else I don't remember.
It did not work simply because of the huge amount of contaminant required.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Back in the 60's a radical group tried to poison a reservoir in California with LSD. The Weather Underground, or the Yippies, or someone else I don't remember.
> It did not work simply because of the huge amount of contaminant required.


...I wouldnt mind that all...

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

we get our water from the lake so no worries here
we but drinking water and filter the water from the sinks .


----------



## novchinnikov (Oct 13, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Back in the 60's a radical group tried to poison a reservoir in California with LSD. The Weather Underground, or the Yippies, or someone else I don't remember.
> It did not work simply because of the huge amount of contaminant required.


It might if had a small effect, with lsd there is a such thing as microdoseing, which some people do to deal with depression....

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Great, now you've told the terrorists how to do it!!! :facepalm: I would think if terrorists were going to do this they would want mass casualties and would go for a big city which has a different system for carrying water than a small town.

I have a Britta water filter jug in the fridge and use that water for consumption. So I guess I would hear about it before I drank any contaminated water.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

An easier and more effective hit would be the electrical grid. 
Without electricity there is no pumping of water, sewer, natural gas, gas stations, etc. No central heating or air conditioning. 
It would bring the affected area to a stand-still.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The psychological impact on the city or town residents would be tremendous.

Most would drain all the bottled water from the stores avoiding tap water.

A tanker truck filled with some toxic chemical,

could be pumped into a line feeding several blocks of a city by pumping it in through a fire plug.

The plug could be a normal street one or one attached to a big building sprinkler system.

Killing or hospitalizing a few hundred people would go a long way in terror fears.

I won't say which, however there are lots of toxic chemicals available in any medium sized city, and easy to get.

If you are bent on killing a lot of people with it, you won't be bothered by having to directly kill a few to obtain the stuff, if needed to.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Someone may remember this. A few years ago they found a man peeing in a municipal reservoir. (somewhere here in the US) If I remember right they emptied the reservoir which of course disrupted the supply. I realize the dilution factor negates any danger. It may still become an issue no matter how minimal the real threat may be.


----------

